# Which Pellet Grill/Smoker?



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

As the title says, I'm looking at new pellet grills. I have already eliminated Traeger. What do you have &/or recommend. Will be cooking for 2-4 people most of the time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I love my trager but if that's not an option check out rec Tec or green mountain 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Mak is supposed to be a really good one but they are pricey. If I were buying a pellet smoker I would be looking at Yoder or Rec Tec


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Smokin' Brothers Premier 30"


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a Traeger which has been great but if I were to be looking now I would seriously consider Rec Tec.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

We have had a Rec Tec for a couple of years and we love it. Last week we made lasagna on it.


----------



## mrsparky1 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a rec tec and have had it for years. I love it, and use it all the time. 
you could get away with the mini (RT300)
They have great customer service and an awesome warranty


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the yoder ys640. http://www.yodersmokers.com/ys640-pellet-grill.html
I use it at least 4 times a week


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a rectec and have used the warranty about 3 times since February. They're good in that dept. would love to bad mouth the product but I have bad luck and it makes cooking a pulled pork so easy. Not the best at searing a steak but anything needed to cook below 400 degrees is great. Smoking is so easy. Get some Amazen tubes for whatever pellet grill you decide. Well I like my meat smoky and it helps. Beef jerky? 4git about it.......


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I did a lot of research and I ended up with a Camp Chef. It has better electronic components, ease of maintenance, and a reasonable price. I would love to have Yoder 640 on a competition cart - but I'm not so sure I could live with the cost.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

What's wrong with my Traeger?

Just cooked a brisket and pork butt on mine this past Saturday.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

We have a Green Mountain and use it all the time. No complaints.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I ordered 2 RecTec 680's on Monday, should be showing up the 11th. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The customer service at RecTec is the best I have ever experienced. I was having a problem with mine on a windy day with tenperature fluctuations. I tried lowering the stack cover and it helped some. I called the emergency number because it was a holiday weekend and had a tech guy on his cell phone immediately. He walked me through a series of steps to increase the pellet flow on the control unit and the problem was solved. Outstanding service.


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

X2 on Yoder YS640


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

My 3 year old traeger has been amazing. My wife even uses it.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> My 3 year old traeger has been amazing. My wife even uses it.


X2

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

If I were looking at pellet cookers, i'd go for the Yoder YS480 or 640.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> What's wrong with my Traeger?
> 
> Just cooked a brisket and pork butt on mine this past Saturday.


Good choice on pellets!!


----------



## psheridan (Feb 23, 2017)

I researched thoroughly. The ones i loved are Memphis, Yoder, Cookshack (Fast Eddy).
Of all the others i could afford i purchased the large Cook shack - Cabelas magnum private labeled. Had for a few years, its a great product. Does everything except sear. 
Recently Cook Shack came out with a searing station. Basically a small propane grill that bolts on where the right side shelf goes. Cooking on it now almost every day.


----------

